# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  سيرة العلّامة الأستاذ الدكتور نعمة رحيم العزاوي في سطور بقلم : د. صباح علي السليمان

## صبيح خليل محمود

*سيرة العلّامة الأستاذ الدكتور نعمة رحيم العزاوي في سطور*
*بقلم : د. صباح علي السليمان*

----------

